# Ford 4500 Shifting problem



## infoshot (Dec 1, 2011)

Hi all, I have a 4500 industrial with a bucket and Gannon.

My husband bought it at an auction about 8 years ago and it has been sitting for the last 5. (I have never operated it until now)

I had a mechanic come out and get it started (bled the fuel system and replaced the corroded water neck).

The problem came when trying to get it 'in gear' on the what I think is a power-reversing tranny with a single gear shift.

It appears that there is no clutch or 'inching pedal' nothing on the left side of the tractor (there are other things missing like a parking brake. The gauges have been disconnected too).

Anyway, the only way to get it in any speed gear is to get it to idle slowly and jam the shifter in, otherwise the gears really grind. Once that is done, it operates good as far as I can tell.

Does this sound unusual? I have a copy of the manual and can't figure it out.

What would a tractor like this in decent condition be worth? I can get more pics if anyone wants to see.
<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/infoshot/6434862077/" title="Ford 4500 by royannquigley, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7165/6434862077_e52a2103ef.jpg" width="500" height="375" alt="Ford 4500 "></a>


----------



## jeepsick (Sep 2, 2011)

It sounds like you've got it figured out. The 4500 that I have has a 4 speed shifter dead center between your knees and then whats called a shuttle shift left of the steering wheel that allows for forward or reverse. There isnt a clutch pedal. Youve got it right, put the shuttle in neutral, you just have to idle it down ease it in gear, put the shuttle in forward or reverse and go. I priced a lot of these tractors with backhoes and front bucket and 4500 to 5000 is the average price. Not sure with the gannon blade, but it would still be a very handy and powerful machine to have. I assume it has a 3point hitch set up which would be nice.


----------



## jeepsick (Sep 2, 2011)

please post some more pics


----------



## infoshot (Dec 1, 2011)

I'll get some in a couple of days of the weather is nice. 
Thanks! makes me feel better.


----------

